# Do I really need to change the filter in my fridge



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I've connected the supply to my fridge to our RO system. We maintain the RO filter for the house as specified by the manufacturer. Our Samsung fridge is passive-aggressively insisting that we change the internal fridge filter by lighting up the 'filter' light.

My thought is that since we _already_ filter the water we shouldn't need to change the fridge filter. Is this faulty? I know how to reset the light, but I would love a little validation or correction.

Thoughts?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Leah,

We have the same situation at home (whole house filtration + fridge filter) and I removed the filter the day the fridge came home. Our fridge has an automatic bypass if there's no filter and therefore have no concerns at all about water quality, etc... We've been running it now for about 16 mos. and have not had any problems.

Andy.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

there is no reason to replace your filter if you have an RO system, just continue to reset the idiot light.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Not that I ever anthropomorphize my appliances..... but I just want to yell at the fridge. I KNOW you don't REALLY NEED a filter change, so STOP asking for one!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

now Leah, even our appliances need a little lovin now and again


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> now Leah, even our appliances need a little lovin now and again


So, because I was taking care of a bunch of other stuff I didn't re-set the filter light. And today the fridge took it to another level. The 'filter' light went from purple to red to show me how pissed it was. Sheesh. Even my appliances are mad at me.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Do I really need to change the filter in my fridge*

It has to want to change. All you can do is help and support it :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

SD515 said:


> Do I really need to change the filter in my fridge
> 
> It has to want to change. All you can do is help and support it :laughing:


:laughing: you're right. The first step is admitting you have a problem.....


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

If your fridge doesn't have a bypass I would get creative and hollow out the filter. It should not only speed up "supply" but I'm not so sure I would want the old filter in there for years and years.


----------



## mdawson3k (May 3, 2011)

Hum, never changed ours.


----------

